# Toro recycler help, won't start.



## WildcatKY (Sep 28, 2012)

I have a 22" Toro Recycler push mower, Model 20017, with a Tecumseh Lv195ea-362003b engine. It will not start. This is what I have done: Replaced spark plug(.030 gap), air filter, and put on a new carburetor. Changed oil, put in fresh gas. Checked spark plug for spark, it is good. Checked Ignition coil and it is good, and gaped properly. I have worked on many mowers in the past, but this one has me stumped. Any suggestions appreciated.


----------



## Jamespowers (Apr 11, 2018)

WildcatKY said:


> I have a 22" Toro Recycler push mower, Model 20017, with a Tecumseh Lv195ea-362003b engine. It will not start. This is what I have done: Replaced spark plug(.030 gap), air filter, and put on a new carburetor. Changed oil, put in fresh gas. Checked spark plug for spark, it is good. Checked Ignition coil and it is good, and gaped properly. I have worked on many mowers in the past, but this one has me stumped. Any suggestions appreciated.


Does it even try to start or will it run and then die? Depending on which, it can be different problems. Mine was a pain too over time and it ended up being the coil but if yours is sending spark to the plug when you ground it then it is something else. The only other thing I can think of at this time with little information is the fuel line. Have you replaced that? They can collapse inside and cut off gas flow or be kinked.


----------



## WildcatKY (Sep 28, 2012)

James; The mower will not start by pushing the primer bulb. If I put a little gas in the cylinder ( about 4/5 drops) it will start and run smoothly for a minute or two, then it starts to miss terribly, but still runs for about 5 minutes before it stops running. Maybe not getting enough gas. The carb is new, I even double checked the float adjustment because I have read online that even a new carb can have the float adjustment off a little.
I didn't think about the gas line, I looked at it visually and it looked okay. Might try replacing it. Along that line, I just thought about the gas tank filter, it may be clogged. A bear to get out, but it's worth a look.
Thanks for your suggestions.


----------



## WildcatKY (Sep 28, 2012)

One other thing I have discovered; I pulled the new spark plug after running for about five minutes and the plug is black and wet with gas. Apparently I have a combustion problem. Ideas? Ignition coil, even though it checked okay when I checked it for spark?


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

The bowl nut is the main jet on that carb it has a hole down the center another across the bottom and a very tiny hole near the top that is almost invisible it is right at the edge of the threads, I clean it with the wire from a twist tie, the tiny hole is part of the idle circuit and the mower will not run it it is clogged. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## WildcatKY (Sep 28, 2012)

Geo; It is a new carb, but since I ran it for about 5 minutes, I took the bowl nut off and checked it. All holes are clear. Thanks


----------



## WildcatKY (Sep 28, 2012)

Replaced gas line, blew air thru gas tank filter, re-gaped ignition coil, put in fresh gas and it started. Ran thru grass, it ran smoothly for about 3 or 4 minutes, then it started to miss: but I pushed down on the handle to lift the front wheels about 12-15 inches of the ground, and it immediately smoothed out to a normal idle. Could cut for an other 3-4 minutes and it would start missing again. I'm close to getting this beast running again, but I am still missing something. ???? Anyone?


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

There is a bell-shaped attachment to some fuel caps it can come off and when it does it will find its way over the fuel outlet and shut off the furl much like a blocked fuel cap, when the engine stops it floats off and when restarted finds it way back over the fuel outlet, worth checking. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## WildcatKY (Sep 28, 2012)

Geo: I checked, nothing like this in gas tank. When I had the tank off, I blew air back thru the gas outlet to clear the little screen ( can't see how to possible remove the screen) and there was nothing inside the tank after doing that. One other mention: regarding my previous post about raising the front wheels. When I did that, it was resting the deck on the ground and the rear wheels would spin (rear wheel drive of course) and it smooths out to a normal idle. Then when I lower it to the ground, it starts to miss again. Does this ring any bells? Everything to me indicates that it is not getting enough gas when it reaches operating temp, but I don't know where to look next. Has me stumped. Thanks


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

I didn't read all the posts but did you check for fuel flow to the carb, remove the fuel line from the carb and let the fuel run into a container, if the fuel flow is really slow the fuel line could be clogged or collapsed if it has good flow and then slowly stops the fuel cap is not venting properly. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## Jamespowers (Apr 11, 2018)

I have had this situation one with the level making a difference in running. I don't remember if it was the float in the carb or the needle and spring but it was one of those that was not set right or the spring was weak. The float would be most effected when the ground is not level but the needle seat and spring should compensate for it. Check them and see what you get from there. I forget if the float on that model is adjustable or not but it might be plastic and definitely not adjustable.


----------



## WildcatKY (Sep 28, 2012)

Geo; Put on new hose, checked tank, and fuel is flowing freely. thanks for the idea.


----------



## WildcatKY (Sep 28, 2012)

James: It is a brand new carb, but I will check the float (float is adjustable), and needle & seat again. I'm convinced it has to be a fuel/air mixture problem. Could a clogged air breather assy ( the one the sets on top of the engine under the flywheel cause a problem like this? I am getting a little oil in the small hose that attaches to the carb. Not a lot, just a few drops. Thanks for the help.


----------



## WildcatKY (Sep 28, 2012)

Anyone - Is it possible that an ignition coil can check out okay with good spark when cold, and fail once mower reaches operating temp? Doesn't make sense to me, but I think I have read somewhere that it can. Thanks all.


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Do you have the air filter on when you are trying to use the primer, the outer hole of the air filter housing goes into the primer circuit and if the outer screw is not in it will not prime. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## WildcatKY (Sep 28, 2012)

Geo; Yes. It will now start after priming, but just not stay running as described after 3-4 minutes. Thanks


----------



## Jamespowers (Apr 11, 2018)

WildcatKY said:


> Geo; Yes. It will now start after priming, but just not stay running as described after 3-4 minutes. Thanks


Try this: 
https://www.google.com/search?q=che...7.5799j0j8&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8#kpvalbx=1


----------



## WildcatKY (Sep 28, 2012)

James; Great video. Did that and the gas is flowing normally. Thanks


----------



## WildcatKY (Sep 28, 2012)

geogrubb said:


> Do you have the air filter on when you are trying to use the primer, the outer hole of the air filter housing goes into the primer circuit and if the outer screw is not in it will not prime. Have a good one. Geo


Geo; Don't see any screw (?) in the air filter housing. It just snaps into place.


----------



## finaprint (Jan 29, 2006)

I know it's late in the summer now but has anyone thought about the carb possibly being the wrong one? As in terms of jetting? They may look alike but have wildly different jetting inside and if plugs coming out black while ignition seems OK then you are way too rich and the hotter the engine gets the richer it will act and miss like nobody's business. Why it mows alright to then later get worse, typical rich engine behavior. 

Try altering the fuel level, even with plastic there is often a way to do it.


----------



## nbpt100 (Jun 1, 2015)

Good Point finaprint. It sounds like a carb issue. I am thinking that gas is leaking by the needle valve. Seat , float or needle issue. You can take the carb off and test the sealing ability. Is The engine is burning oil and causing the fouling of the plug? At first I thought it may be an intake valve that has tight clearances. When it gets up to temp it can not seat the valve well and cause the engine to stall.

A new carb is $15 to $20. Maybe with all of the time you have spent on this, it could be worth getting another to comparing parts. See if it is the correct carb. How else could you really know?


----------



## finaprint (Jan 29, 2006)

I have even gone so far as to measure the size of the jet there then search out extremely fine wire to cut a piece to stick it in the jet hole to knock the effective size of the hole back down some but you have to use some sense about it. The engine then began to run fine and I cut with it for years.

Where there is a will there is a way..............


----------



## nbpt100 (Jun 1, 2015)

You can get some micro drills and use them as go no go guages to get an idea of the jet sizes. You can also use them to open up a small jet. They use to have them at HF......still may.


----------

